# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  Big Boats & Boutique

## T3

*Landmark Provincetown Wharf Sells for $3.5 Million*
New owners take over from Cabrals with aim to polish facility on harbor
By Lorelei Stevens capecodonline
cabralwharf.jpeg

After a 46-year run, the Cabrals no longer own Cabral's Wharf.

The Provincetown landmark, also known as Fisherman's Wharf, has been purchased by a couple known for redeveloping marinas in the Newburyport and Boston area. The $3.5 million sale to Provincetown Marina LLC closed on Friday and was formally filed Monday morning.

...

Over the longer term, the Lagasses plan to expand the marina to 200 slips, making it a go-to destination for yachts up to 300 feet. Theyd also like to look into possibly adding a boutique hotel and additional restaurant in the future.
_


No word about a casino but read more here at capecodonline
_
(In the picture, the purchased wharf is the one in the center right.)

----------


## amyb

Song lyrics:

Nothing lasts (is) forever, always is a lie.

 The sun will come out tomorrow!

Feel free to add a line or two

----------


## T3

> Song lyrics: Nothing lasts forever, always is a lie. The sun will come out tomorrow! Feel free to add a line or two



I think the sellers decided to _take it for the time is now_... deals for higher had both fallen through and been rejected in the past... _climbing rose on the wall, pluck it now before the petals fall_...

(song starts at 0:35 in link)

----------


## amyb

Thanks T3

----------


## andynap

I believe this is Mike's dock for the Cee Jay.

----------


## KevinS

Cee Jay is moored at MacMillan pier,  the one on the left.  Fisherman's Wharf is the one in the center of the photo.

----------


## andynap

I see. I thought both wharves were Fishermans.

----------


## KevinS

MacMillan is the town pier.  Fisherman's as noted in the Cape Cod Online article, is privately owned.

----------


## MIke R

this is very very good news for us all...my life long friend whose family built and owned the marina will be retained as the manager...I have worked in the  marina for the past 10 years as a dock master and launch boat driver and I am very excited at the changes these proven owners will bring to the marina....we heard 30 million bucks is earmarked for it....plus he is doing retail there and guess who will be very involved with that part of it??...LOL..fun times ahead ...cant wait...

and yes CeeJay is a completely separate and apart from marina..same owner(s) but completely apart

----------


## MIke R

I I *had dinner with the Lagasse s last night.....they are wonderful people with an amazing vision* 



Share  Comment
*A new 'go-to' destination in Provincetown?*


The owners of Fisherman's Wharf in Provincetown want to build a 10-foot-wide walkway along the pier. Steve Haines/Cape Cod Times file




By K.C. Myers 
Posted May 11, 2016 at 2:00 AM
Updated at 7:00 AM
PROVINCETOWN  Pedestrians strolling Commercial Street could soon find a walkway to the end of Fishermans Wharf if the wharfs new owner receives all the necessary permits.

In his first presentation to selectmen Monday, Chuck Lagasse said he is trying to receive local, state and federal permits to build a 10-foot-wide walkway that would run along the west side and add to the width of the pier. It would go around the end of the 1,025-foot pier, then cross over the beach to the square by the Knights of Columbus across the street from Town Hall.

Lagasse purchased Fishermans Wharf in February for $3.5 million. The wharf runs parallel to the town-owned MacMillan Pier and includes 187 parking spaces, several buildings, a restaurant, 110 moorings and 50 boat slips.

The proposed walkway, or harbor walk, would enhance the downtown access to the water, Lagasse said.



It would be from this square to the waterfront ... at our expense totally, Lagasse told selectmen. "Its enlightened self-interest.

More people directed to the marina helps businesses along the marina, he added.

In the future, Chuck and his wife, Ann Lagasse, plan to make the wharf a go-to destination for yachts up to 300 feet with restaurant and hotel amenities.

Its very, very exciting for Provincetown, Selectman Cheryl Andrews said.

For this summer, a new concrete dock and floating docks will be added to the east side, Ann Lagasse said. Next year, they hope to get permits for the harbor walk.

Construction is already underway to convert a former ice house on the wharf into employee housing, with four apartments and a shared kitchen, he said Monday night. He hopes to add more employee housing in the future.

Lagasse's staff is upgrading bathroom and shower facilities for boaters to use and he has ordered 17,223 square feet of new wave attenuator docks and floats to add to the west side, pending permits. This will create a wave barrier and help accommodate the large yachts in excess of 200 feet, he said. The docks will be delivered in the fall and be able to stay in the water year-round.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> this is very very good news for us all...my life long friend whose family built and owned the marina will be retained as the manager...I have worked in the  marina for the past 10 years as a dock master and launch boat driver and I am very excited at the changes these proven owners will bring to the marina....we heard 30 million bucks is earmarked for it....plus he is doing retail there and guess who will be very involved with that part of it??...LOL..fun times ahead ...cant wait...
> 
> and yes CeeJay is a completely separate and apart from marina..same owner(s) but completely apart



I'm surprised at your response.  I would have thought this would be the beginning of the end of charm and quaintness of the area.

----------


## amyb

Hoping this project goes well for all involved.  Like your enthusiasm Mike.

----------


## MIke R

> I'm surprised at your response.  I would have thought this would be the beginning of the end of charm and quaintness of the area.



not the  way  they re doing  it ....they need to get the blessing of key town folk to do all this, many town folk who think and value things exactly like me ..it's safe ...it will be done the right way ......plus I toured their other two marinas  and stayed at their five tar hotel last night....they have a real knack for upscaling without being   ridiculously  foo foo....I'm totally on board  ....

----------


## andynap

What 5 star hotel?

----------


## MIke R

> What 5 star hotel?



the one I'm gonna get you in when you come to town  ....Boston Yacht Haven inn.....right on the harbor in their marina ....only 16 suites.....very nice .And  booked up most nights lately as the word is getting out about the improvements ....they bought it two years ago and are still upgrading

----------


## andynap

OK with me

----------


## Bart -my real name-

What about the addition of yachts and boutiques?  Or are they already there?

----------


## MIke R

Andy...You ll love it .....I loved it....I wished I didn't have to leave so early to do the school hike because it looked like a really nice breakfast pastry spread was about to go out when I was leaving

----------


## MIke R

> What about the addition of yachts and boutiques?  Or are they already there?




the mega yachts still cannot get into the inner harbor .....it's too small...so that will never change ...we re gonna put them on the western side of the outer harbor which is where they go now anyway, only we re gong to be able to service them now, which is something previous owners had no Interest in .....retail shops are fine.......it will enhance the pier ....they will be built in the spirit of the town look

----------

